# SARC pipeline Question



## bcrimz47 (Feb 2, 2016)

I was wondering if there is any proof of an attrition rate difference for Corpsman going through the SARC pipeline straight from A-School compared to a  FMF Corpsman who has been on the green side for however many years and goes through the pipeline. I would expect that the more seasoned Marines would be more successful in the pipeline but I'm wondering if there is any actual proof to that. I've also been told that during A-School  is the best chance you'll 
have in getting into the SARC pipeline because you get notice by SARC instructors at SOCP. However, I would much rather go green side as a FMF Corpsman for however many years, learn as much as I can, gain a lot of experience, and then put together a package for the SARC pipeline IF that is proven to be a more successful way of making it through the training. To me I  believe it only makes sense that it would. I know that this is all circumstantial and depends on where the Navy and Marines need a Corpsman but this is the end goal for me and I want to make sure I make the effort to begin the SARC pipeline at the time that gives me the best chance of finishing it.

TLDR: Is there proof of seasoned FMF Corpsman making it through the SARC pipeline at a higher rate than that of Corpsman straight out of A-school?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 2, 2016)

bcrimz47 said:


> I was wondering if there is any proof of an attrition rate difference for Corpsman going through the SARC pipeline straight from A-School compared to a  FMF Corpsman who has been on the green side for however many years and goes through the pipeline. I would expect that the more seasoned Marines would be more successful in the pipeline but I'm wondering if there is any actual proof to that. I've also been told that during A-School  is the best chance you'll
> have in getting into the SARC pipeline because you get notice by SARC instructors at SOCP. However, I would much rather go green side as a FMF Corpsman for however many years, learn as much as I can, gain a lot of experience, and then put together a package for the SARC pipeline IF that is proven to be a more successful way of making it through the training. To me I  believe it only makes sense that it would. I know that this is all circumstantial and depends on where the Navy and Marines need a Corpsman but this is the end goal for me and I want to make sure I make the effort to begin the SARC pipeline at the time that gives me the best chance of finishing it.
> 
> TLDR: Is there proof of seasoned FMF Corpsman making it through the SARC pipeline at a higher rate than that of Corpsman straight out of A-school?



Get into the pipeline whenever you can.  There are no guarantees of getting into the pipeline after you hit the fleet.  Honestly the FMF guys (both Sailors and Marines) struggle through BRC sometimes.  It doesn't get easier as you get older.


----------

